
Engineering researchers achieve organic laser breakthrough - wglb
http://www.ns.umich.edu/htdocs/releases/story.php?id=7849
======
electromagnetic
I'm willing to donate $100 for the bioengineering of laser emitting fireflies.
We could bring nature into the 21st century one bug at a time.

